# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Συντήρηση ιστοσελίδας

## Admin

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι λόγο αναβάθμισης, το *naytilia.gr* θα είναι εκτός
λειτουργίας για κάποια χρονικά διαστήματα τις επόμενες ημέρες. Οι
αναβαθμίσεις αυτές είναι απαραίτητες για την σωστή λειτουργία του site
και έχουν σαν σκοπό να διορθώσουν κάποια προβλήματα διαθεσιμότητας που
αντιμετωπίζουμε τον τελευταίο καιρό.

Οι διακοπές αυτές μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν μέρη ή ακόμα και ολόκληρο το site.

*Ιδιαίτερη σημασία θα δωθεί ώστε η διάρκεια της διακοπών να είναι όσο
το δυνατόν μικρότερες και στις λιγότερες, κατά τον δυνατόν, εργάσιμες
μέρες και ώρες του site.*

*Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση*
*Naytilia.gr*

----------


## Admin

Αγαπητά μας μέλη σήμερα στις 10 το βράδυ το φόρουμ θα μείνει κλειστό λόγω της ετήσιας συντήρησης  του .


*Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση 
Naytilia.gr*

----------


## Captain - Nautilia.gr

*Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι λόγο αναβάθμισης, το naytilia.gr θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας απο τις 08/12/06 εώς και 10/12/06 .* 
*Οι αναβαθμίσεις αυτές είναι απαραίτητες για την ανανέωση του φόρουμ μας σε ενότητες και την σωστή λειτουργία του .*
*Ιδιαίτερη σημασία θα δωθεί ώστε η διάρκεια της διακοπών να είναι όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη και στις λιγότερες, κατά τον δυνατόν, εργάσιμες μέρες και ώρες της ιστοσελίδας μας .*

*Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση*
*Ο Captain του Naytilia.gr*
*info@naytilia.gr*

----------


## Captain - Nautilia.gr

η Σελίδα μας θα κλείσει μετά τις 00:00.

----------

